# for everyone who moved out then moved back home...



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

how long did you move out for? how and when did you decide to move back?


----------



## BadKarma (Jun 27, 2009)

Good question. I'd like to hear the reason "why" you moved out and "why" you moved back too.


----------



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

I am the poster child for this!!!!

I moved out because my wife was doing **** behind my back (running with men, lunches with men, backrubs and at some point slept in a hotel room with some male runners)....

When I moved out, i was certain i was on to better things. I didn't really look for women...just kept to myself... i had plenty of $ for a cool car and race car so all was keeping me occupied. She then asked me to help out around the old house and invited me over to do a pool party at a neighbors. it was nice to hang out with my kids more often (i was only seeing them 2 evenings and every other weekend).... so i thought I would give it a try for everyone's sake. i was out a total of about 7 months. 

Made it probably 3-4 months before I wanted to leave again but stuck it out for the kids sake.... 14 months after I moved back in i found more of the same sneaking around (back rubs, yet another night in a motel room with a male runner, etc..), so I moved out again.....

after being out for 5 months roughly i got hit with domestic relations to the point that I couldn't afford to live without using savings(my income is way down for 2009), which i didn't think was right. I panicked and talked my way back in (that was 3-4 months ago that i moved back in). It has not been a good decision. Life has not been fun. we are back to the same luke warm relationship and neither really trusts the motives of the other. She still has my wages garnished "just in case I move out again" which then makes me on edge... so it is miserable.

The first time I moved back in was for the right reasons (make it work)...the second time was a knee jerk reaction to the domestic, plus a bunch of demands about my kids and "kid counseling" / "co parent conselling", etc... it was very overwealming.....

if there is a 3rd move out, it will be final for sure.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I own my house and never moved out but I had kicked a guy out one time for cheating... I made the mistake of letting him come back after a few months. I was young and dumb.

Ended up throwing him back out and this time shut the door to all communication forever.
As they say fool me once shame on you
fool me twice, shame on me.

I cannot have insanity or an immature man in my life.
Found it to cause too many issues.


----------

